# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  تبدیل Ide دلفی 7 به  ide شبیه نسخه های بالاتر

## firststep

با سلام 
من مجبورم که از نسخه 7 استفاده کنم
اما حالا به محیط ide 7 کنار نمیام ( یه زمانی میومدم اما حالا )
و بیشتر مشکلم هم در نحوه چینش پلتها و همچنین طریقه قرار گیری فرمها و یونیتها در محیطی خالی است
نمی دونم ایا راهی هست که محیط دلفی 7 رو به شکل نسخه بالاتر 2009 و 2010 و... در اورد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## firststep

ایا برای خورده دلفی skin وجود ندارد؟

----------


## بهروز عباسی

فکر کنم همچین قابلیتی وجود داشته باشه ، مگر اینکه به دستی تموم یونیت ها رو جابه جا کرد  البته اینم شاید جواب بده !!



> ایا برای خورده دلفی skin وجود ندارد؟


یه برنامه هست که فقط برای Editor نم میسازه و نه بقیه قسمت های IDE.

جسارتاً چرا کلاً به سراغ نسخه های جدید نمی رید ؟

----------


## firststep

خواهش میکنم اکثر نسخه ها بر روی سیستم من نصب هست:)
اما پکیجی که دارم روی دلفی 7 
مجبورم تایمه زیادی رو باهاش ور برم
اما جدا خسته کننده است و گیج کننده قبلاً خیلی راحت بودم باهاش اما کلی زمانه که با نشخه های بالاتر می نویسم یکم سخت شده کار کردن باهاش
اون رو دیدم اره اما همان گونه که فرمودید نتها بر روی editor عمل می کنه
دوستانه دیگه چیزی سراغ ندارن

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> اما پکیجی که دارم روی دلفی 7 
> مجبورم تایمه زیادی رو باهاش ور برم


اگه ارزش رو داره این پکیج هم به نسخه جدید ارتقاع بدید (سورسش رو دارید ؟ ) !

----------

